
How Will You Measure Your Life? - raju
http://hbr.org/2010/07/how-will-you-measure-your-life/ar/pr
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Submitted many times:

[http://searchyc.com/submissions/how+will+you+measure+your+li...](http://searchyc.com/submissions/how+will+you+measure+your+life?sort=by_date)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1575778>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1527709>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1520923>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1515281>

